# Sunday March 17, Good Morning



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

My intent was to do a good ride report this past Sunday, as it was such a beautifly day for a ride. 

However, I was having such a good ride I only got this one pic. Sorry about that.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Only ONE photo?!? :mad2:

Surly you jest! :yikes:


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

MB1 said:


> Only ONE photo?!? :mad2:
> 
> Surly you jest! :yikes:


 
I will do better next time I promise.


----------

